# Box Joint boxes... cover and bottom designs/



## Bikeworks (Oct 24, 2012)

I've built my box joint jig and I'm starting to get good results. I want to make a cover and bottom for the boxes (before glue up or after, none are glued yet). Does anyone have any suggestions for how to incorporate covers/bottoms? This is specifically for a homebrew beer bottle case (12 and 24 pks) with rope handles for my homebrewing son for Christmas. I've seen some simple sliding plywood tops that are OK. Just looking at other techniques. Anyone have any suggestions or links to nice looking boxes?


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have seen larger wood boxes where the lid can push down on one end and then pulled out by the other end. No hinges and can't just fall off. I think you route a dado in the sides, open it up to the top on one end and a material thickness deeper on the other end. Probably leave it longer on the "open" end so gravity balances it closed.

Steve.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

For the bottom, I'd dado the ends and sides and wrap them around a panel. Of course, you'd need a stopped groove/dado or insert plugs. 
For the top, the sliding panel would work. You could glue a piece of solid wood on the end to incorporate a finger pull...or a hole for the finger. You could get really fancy and build a solid wood, two part lid and hinge them on either side so they'd open in the middle. Sorta like the old, 24 bottle, cardboard cases did.


----------



## Bikeworks (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Steve, that is a very interesting design. I can remember seeing small pencil boxes years ago that worked like this. I'm going to have to try this on my next box.


----------



## Bikeworks (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Gene, I have tried this and it seems to work well. I do have some alignment problems where when I trimmed the extra fingers/slots off on the top (to prep for making the dado) that caused the cut to leave a little section of finger on and cut a little deep in the slot. Then when dadoing the same incorrect angle caused the dado to be missaligned. I had to widen the dado on the intact end for the sliding top to slip into. It looks OK for my first box. I don't know what is causing this as I didn't take regular square measurements after each step (which I will do on my next box). My tablesaw sliding miter is square to the blade. Something is amiss and I think it is the stock. I am working with 1x12 and it has a small cup to it. Maybe that is the prob.

Just checked my profile and that is all in there. Maybe because that was my first ever post? I'm in NE Wisconsin, about 100 miles north of Gr. Bay. Nearing retirement... Yeah!

Tim


----------



## Codyo (Oct 26, 2012)

i have been making box joint funeral urns . I have been making bottoms with a rabbit joint and securing them with screws. I never thought about the sliding top idea it has merit. the urns require the top to be fixed and the bottom removable. what router bit do you use. i'm getting alot of tearout with a 1/4 2 flute bit. I'm looking for a higher quality?


Bikeworks said:


> I've built my box joint jig and I'm starting to get good results. I want to make a cover and bottom for the boxes (before glue up or after, none are glued yet). Does anyone have any suggestions for how to incorporate covers/bottoms? This is specifically for a homebrew beer bottle case (12 and 24 pks) with rope handles for my homebrewing son for Christmas. I've seen some simple sliding plywood tops that are OK. Just looking at other techniques. Anyone have any suggestions or links to nice looking boxes?


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*FREE Box Design Page*

I simply did a web search of "Small Box Design" and came up with hundreds of box designs of all types. Here is one such page:

Free Wood Box Plans - How To Build a Wooden Box

There are SO many options. You are only limited by your own imagination!!

Love to see it when you are finished!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bcfunburst said:


> I simply did a web search of "Small Box Design" and came up with hundreds of box designs of all types. Here is one such page:
> 
> Free Wood Box Plans - How To Build a Wooden Box
> 
> ...


At last, someone that searches. Here we are on the superhighway of information, and so many people want to go down an alley. It never fails to confound me that people who are familiar with computers, yet will ask for an answer, but not search one out first. I'm 71, had my computer about two years, and am absolutely astounded by the information on the web. Some of it's even good. :haha:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

To get a perfect fitting top I do a rabbet joint along the edge of the top and then glue the top down on the sides. When dry I cut the top off taking a little og the sides with ity. If you are using box joints it looks nice if you round the all the edges (except the bottom edge) annd then cut the top off.


----------

